# AC '09, Long way off, but any Canadian furries going?



## Black Ace (Aug 16, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone from the lovely little country of Canada is going, and if so, anyone from Ontario?


----------



## da-fox (Aug 17, 2008)

Nah.. not for the 2009 edition. This year I'll be at Furfright.. it will be my first convention ever..... and.... I cant find enought money for AC09 hehehe... But im sure that a LOT of canadians are going there!


----------



## Black Ace (Aug 17, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Nah.. not for the 2009 edition. This year I'll be at Furfright.. it will be my first convention ever..... and.... I cant find enought money for AC09 hehehe... But im sure that a LOT of canadians are going there!



I don't think I know any Canadian furries apart from one group and I don't think I know them well enough to go with them.


----------



## princessbunny99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I do believe that pr0st is from canada  I mean, PRAWST


----------



## Dan Skunk (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey again, Ace. 

Yup. I'm going. I'll be working at the art show, so that's where you'll be able to find me.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 18, 2008)

I might go - depends on certain situations and financial reasons. Until then, I might just stick to conventions closer to home if I'm able to make it to them.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Sep 28, 2008)

Would like to but too young xD and by the way no money lol.


----------



## FurryPanther (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm hoping to... Not from Ontario though. Yay Alberta!


----------



## Damaen_DeCuir (Dec 19, 2008)

ARF!  Hallow Fox is going!  I'll be the new suiter on the block.  White fur, red patches, and demonic red eyes.  hard to miss!  I'll be going GreyHound from Toronto to Anthrocon and then back again.  You should totally come with us!  Drop me a line for more info ^_^ the more the merrier... long bus ride >.>


----------



## hyprthecat (Dec 19, 2008)

I am from Ontario, and I will be going.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 25, 2008)

I am planning on going, but I'm still seeing how things turn out for me...


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 25, 2008)

Although I'd love to go, since I have a friend there in the 'Burgh, I can't.


----------



## da-fox (Jan 1, 2009)

Black Ace said:


> I was wondering if anyone from the lovely little country of Canada is going, and if so, anyone from Ontario?



LoL.... finally I'll probably be there!
I know that a lot of canadian furries from Ottawa, Montreal, Quebec, Toronto, etc.. will be there too!
=^.^=


----------



## DCRabbit (Jan 1, 2009)

Ottawa here.. and I'll be there. In the Artist's Alley again.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

is ther a furcon in canada ?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 2, 2009)

Anthrofest if im right.


----------



## Loken (Jan 11, 2009)

I am Canadian, I would also like to go there but I seriously doubt I can this year.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Anthrofest if im right.



Feral!, as well.


----------



## Kesslan (Jan 13, 2009)

I know Howiepup, Zets, Dusk, Featherdragon, Robodobie and I are planning on going to AC. A whole bunch of the local furs here are planning on going to Feral. I certainly am planning to go back for my third year.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 16, 2009)

Not this year, but if the World Master games and FURJam coincide, I'll check that one out in Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Shino (Mar 7, 2009)

I live in Vermont, so I'd be happy to carpool, but I don't think my suit will be ready by then.
If you're going to FurFright though, let me know!


----------



## SirrocoTheServal (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm most likely going in 2010, if that counts.


----------



## turbocarl (Mar 11, 2009)

going with da-fox and 2 other furs from quÃ©bec


----------



## Lulian (Mar 12, 2009)

Not hitting it up this year, likely 2011 though.


----------



## dragonaile (Mar 12, 2009)

I am planing for a First Con, Maybe AC, But, it's very low probability that it will be in 2009... maybe in 2010... And... I don't think I will have a suit then... since I don't know where to find a dragon maker...


----------



## MiaWolf (Mar 16, 2009)

I wouldl ove to go, but I have just recently found the furry community.. and I live in the little old province of New Brunswick...I don't even know any other furries in my province


----------



## turbocarl (Mar 17, 2009)

MiaWolf said:


> I wouldl ove to go, but I have just recently found the furry community.. and I live in the little old province of New Brunswick...I don't even know any other furries in my province


go to furry.ca I think there's few of NB furs on the forum


----------

